# Redhawk 5.5" stainless



## R and D (Mar 18, 2016)

Can anyone help me with a gun value? I have one that I never shoot,has just been sitting in safe. Have aftermarket grips,shoulder holster, original gripsand sights. Has scope base on it right now because I was using red dot at one time.I have no idea on age, I bought it used prob 15 years ago but it looks excellent.


----------



## ryanh487 (Mar 18, 2016)

Gun that old is more or less worthless.  I'll be nice and give you $100 to take it off your hands


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Mar 18, 2016)

What caliber is it?  .44 is the most common one, and make it worth $550 to $650 probably.


----------



## R and D (Mar 18, 2016)

Yes, it's a 44mag


----------



## shdw633 (Mar 18, 2016)

Depending on condition I would say $500 to $600.


----------



## obligated (Mar 20, 2016)

I had a stainless 5.5 Ruger Redhawk in 357 mag.Sold it for 600 and regretted it right away.


----------



## Big7 (Mar 26, 2016)

Redhawk is the bomb!

I'm not recoil sensative but I do have small hands.
A little large frame for me to hunt or target shoot with.
I have shot a few that belonged to some friends.
FINE arms all..

WORD.. Put back ALL the original stuff and
if you don't have anything else that the rings don't fit.. throw them in too.. 
$60.00 on their own.  
(if not, just keep them,someone will gladly take them off your hands)

As others have posted: You are looking at $550.00-$600.00
if it's in the shape you describe.

Ruger makes some of the best single and double actions known to man.
 (semi-auto Rugers are great too..)

Don't let nobody steal it from you..


----------

